# CCMG Assessment



## ayo (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi all,

Please anyone to assist in passing CCMG assessment for CSV. i have tried so many times but all i am getting is you did not pass. 

Please call on 0630454105 if you can assist.


----------



## rehn12 (Nov 8, 2018)

hi

it would be of great help if you share the type of questions asked in the assessment.


thanks


----------



## PFL90 (Nov 17, 2019)

Is there actually a way to prepare it somewhere? I can't seem to find any ressource for this..
Thanks !


----------

